# Electric under tailgate spreaders ????



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay I may have brought this subject up before ??? Like within a week. But having over come this pneumonia the med have me forgetting what I had for breakfast let alone what I have asked.

Anyhow...setting up another truck with all electric. Hoist, auger, and spinner.

The hoist is nothing special...just power up and down. The bed of the dump will be sprayed with LineX ( because of it being a steel bed ) and a sheet of 3/16 flexible plastic ( laid on the floor ) for ease of material sliding down into the hopper. 

The spreader I am looking at a Salt Dog center spinner. I have used other types of set ups on like pick up bed inserts with a salter. They seem to hold up but when you are trying to lay lots of material the spinners just do not seem to throw well, ??? 

So I am thinking I will have same issues with a 6 yard box. Not that the box will have any affect of the spread. But the constant pouring of material onto the spinner !!
Do you think it will hold up ?? Or burn up ??

Just asking....does anyone use all electric ???

Thanks.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a snow ex replacement tailgate that is all electric. 50 tons so far this year, and zero issues. Spreads about 30 feet on full blast.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

thank you for the input Walt, however when you open up the auger out-put chute does that slow down your spinner ? 

This is my big concern. I want to make sure that if I am out hitting a large lot and want to put down large amounts of material FAST will I burn up or over load the spinner. I am certain the auger can keep up...just not so sure the spinner will be able ????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much salt do you spread per event?

How much money are you willing to budget for replacement spinner motors? I can guarantee it will be at least 1 per season for a SaltMutt.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it's the unit I'm thinking, it performs great, but the spinner motor hangs low. And yes Mooks is right. They tend to eat spinner motors. Just keep a spare one on hand. With the disc, hardware, jumper harness, and spare covers, I can keep going


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

One word can sum up electric anything when it comes to spreaders....JUNK

If your a guy spreading maybe a ton or two per event...Then I guess I would roll the dice..Thats not that mulch to shovel out when the thing takes a poop...So..Along with the spreader buy a nice shovel and mount it to the spreader


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Give me a J...how about a U...maybe an N...then a K...

What's that spell?

JUNK!!!!

How much will you be spreading per event, and how long do you plan to keep the truck?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not sold on saltdogg,actually I wouldn't waste my money imho I've run a Swenson for about 8 seasons.Everything is original with exception of spinner motor.Like others have mentioned they don't last.The Swenson is the exact same salter as hydro unit with exception of motors so its heavy duty.If I had my choice I would run central hydros.I run 7 yds or so per storm and it works fine.It definitely doesn't spread as much material as a gas or hydro unit.Many aren't happy with spread pattern with utgs.I finally drilled new hanger holes and moved spinner back 3" and it made a huge difference,spreads evenly now.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

I spread about 10 tons per event with this unit.

The spinner does not slow down no matter what the auger speed is set at.

My spinner does hang low when the body is raised, which does affect spread width.

I could not pass up the deal on this unit, otherwise I would've went with hydraulic. But on the snow ex spreader, replacing the motor and spinner unit can be done in less than one minute. With its performance over the last two months, I would buy one again.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

waltzie said:


> I spread about 10 tons per event with this unit.
> 
> The spinner does not slow down no matter what the auger speed is set at.
> 
> ...


I understand the auger speed would not affect the spinner speed, however, if you open the gate and pour it onto the spinner...would In your opinion this kill the spread pattern ??

You other guys....thank you for your input !!!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much salt do you spread per event?
> 
> How much money are you willing to budget for replacement spinner motors? I can guarantee it will be at least 1 per season for a SaltMutt.


Mark, this season only perhaps 5 - 8 yards. However next year 24 or more however that will be through a couple spreaders.

Also I did pick up a state truck. Not sure how much you can turn up one of those units ? Let me see if I can find the the info on that unit and put up another post.


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

My unit is a replacement tailgate on a dump.

I don't have a gate, my salt flow is controlled via the auger.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

waltzie said:


> My unit is a replacement tailgate on a dump.
> 
> I don't have a gate, my salt flow is controlled via the auger.


So the faster your auger runs the more output ? Got it. Most of mine have a chute, you adjust the opening for the amount you want to flow out. Turning off the auger stops the flow.

Thank you
What model do you have ??


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

It's the sp2400.... or something like that


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

10 4 

Thanks


----------

